# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  رشتم تجربي اما.....

## sina a

سلام،رشتم تجربي هس اما ميخوام دو تا كنكور بدم يكي كنكور تجربي و يكي ديگ رشته فني هس آيا امكانش هس؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام،رشتم تجربي هس اما ميخوام دو تا كنكور بدم يكي كنكور تجربي و يكي ديگ رشته فني هس آيا امكانش هس؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


نه زمان تو دو تا رشته اصلی نمیتونید یعنی هم زمان نمیتونید دوتا از این سه تارو امتحان بدید :تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی
ولی با یکی از این سه تا می تونید زبان و یا هنر و یا هر دو رو امتحان بدید

----------


## pardis77

با تجربی هنر و زبان رو میتون بدی ولی فنی نمیدونم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sina a

يعني بايد قيد فني رو بزنم؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

من از مشاوره ي مدرسمون پرسيدم گف ميشه بالاخره ميشه يا نميشه؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moez

برای کنکور فنی باید دیپلم فنی داشت شما دیپلم نظری داری پس میتونی در رشته های نظری شرکت کنی مثل هنر و زبان

----------


## sina a

من الان ميتونم دو تا ديپلم داشته باشم؟مثلا ميتونم تا دي همين سال دو تا ديپلم داشته باشم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NaKayama

*زمان ما که امکان پذیر نبود تو ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی (دوتا ازینا) امتحان داد...احتمالا الانم همینطور باشه...
شما رو یه کنکور تمرکز کن, کدوم فرد موفقی این کار شمارو کرده که شما میخوای بکنی..؟!*

----------


## Ali.psy

اصلا امکان پذیر نیست غیر ممکنه فقط يه کنکور اصلی دومی رو سنجش باطل میکنه

----------


## khaan

نخیر امکانش وجود نداره

----------

